# Update wpa_supplicant

## qubaaa

Witam. Kiedyś probowalem juz aktualizowac ten pakiet, jednak efektem bylo tak zwane nic - wifi przestalo dzialac. Teraz postanowilem znow sprobowac aktualizacji i efekt jest taki sam, z tym ze nawet nie mam opcji downgrade (widocznie usuniety zostal w portage pakiet 0.6.*, ktory u mnie dzialal. 

Ktos moze pochwalic sie configiem wifi dzialajacym pod wpa_supplicant-0.7.*? Chodzi mi konkretnie o /etc/conf.d./net oraz /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Być może o czymś zapominam, co uleglo zmianie?

Przy starej wersji polecenie /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 ladowalo modul wpa_supplicant. Teraz mam wrazenie, jakby zupelnie byl on ignorowany. Mam oczywiscie w /etc/conf.d/net wskazany, ze modulem dla wlan0 jest wpa_supplicant. O czymś zapominam? Nie moge aktualnie skorzystac z wicd, gdyz mam jakies dziwne problemy z emerge plasma-workspace-4.6.0 dla kde..

----------

